# tweaks for '03 Sentra SE-R Spec V



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

i just got mine about a month ago. i put a cold air intake in that i found on ebay for 70 bucks. but i cant find anything else but that.. any one got any tips?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that cai do u have a pic of?

i say get headers from me and also a full cat back with resonator from stromung.

ur crank pulleys other goodies as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

what kind of headers??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hot shot newest generation headers.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

there are lots of things you can do like a jet chip about 190.00, unorthodox pulley 170.00 and an exhaust cat back and header and there is now a turbo out for the spec v i think that is what i am going to do next


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

imo jet chip dont really do crap.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

"jet chip" does nothing, you can't just chip our cars, the ecu must be reprogrammed through someone like JWT. There isn't an official turbo out for the spec either, JWT is working on one but it's still in R&D. www.forcedinductionracing.com has several, but they haven't been tested yet


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

could you please search for all the different mods? just letting you know so you dont get flamed for asking the same thing after someone just asked it


----------



## Sentra_5000 (Sep 14, 2004)

Where can i find turbo for a 2003 spec v


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

OMG... come on!!! Search!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sentra_5000 said:


> Where can i find turbo for a 2003 spec v



there is a sticky in the forced induction forum........go read it.


I don't mean to be a dick, but generally it's a wise idea to read around a forum before registering and posting a question before doing anything else.....


----------

